# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Zero KH Level in Planted Tank

## jeffteo

Ever since I moved everything from my smaller tank to the bigger from water, filter, plants, DW to fish and of course with newer addition after the move. The new tank water KH level stays at flat 0. I have a lot of DW and the water is stained by tannin. PH stays at a stable 6.5. without any swing. Wonder why and how can I raise the KH level?

Parameters of water as follows. 

Ammonia = 0 ppm
Nitrite = 0 ppm
NitrAte = 10 ppm
PH = 6.5
GH = 3 degree
KH = ZERO degree

I believe 0 KH is not good for fish or plants rights? Especially snails and it is not good for the shell growth. Any advice on a safe and stable way to raise the KH will be very appreciated.

----------


## boxedfish

add sodium bicarbonate powder (baking soda) to up KH.

----------


## jeffteo

I was thinking about that also but it is really safe and how much should I dose? Directly into the water?

----------


## vinz

1. make sure you get baking soda and not baking powder. They are different.

2. Yes, it is safe.

3. Dose direct into water. Sometimes they clump together, so just use your fingers to crush them.

4. Dose enough to raise 2 dH. 1/2 teaspoon per 100 Liters raises the KH by about 1 dH. Or use this calculator.

1 US Gallon = 3.8 litres
1 litre = 0.264 US Gallons

P.S. It is "unsafe" only if you dose so much at a go that you drastically change the dH and pH of the tank almost instantly. In that case, I am GUESSING the change in water conditions will cause distress to the fish and possibly the filter bacteria.

----------


## jeffteo

Thanks Vincent, baking soda will be it. I am actually using it to buffer the yeast solution. Didn't know that I can add it directly to the tank.
With CO2 injection my tank KH should raise with it too right? Worried of the PH swings. I have the air stone running at night when the lights are off so it is still a concern?

----------


## vinz

CO2 does not affect KH.

CO2 injection will lower the pH (proper notation is small p). KH helps to buffer pH swing. Also raises pH. Recommendation for planted tanks is 2 dKH... just enough to act as a decent buffer without raising pH too much.

Aerating the tank at night means you are reducing CO2 levels, which results in a rise of pH. Meaning your pH moves up and down through the day. Having KH will reduce the amount it will change.

----------


## jeffteo

Is is really necessary to aerate the tank at night? I worried that the plants will be fighting for oxygen with the fish when the lights are off.
I didn't do any aeration last time when I only have a few plants. The wet dry trickle filter will take care of the oxygen in the water.
But now with so much more plants and fishes I really don't want to see any casualty. None of my fish died so far since I started this new tank and this is where the satisfaction comes from in the hobby.

----------


## vinz

We aerate the tank at night mainly to prevent CO2 concentration from building up at night where the CO2 system is on 24/7 (i.e. no solenoid or using DIY CO2).

Since you have a trickle filter, it should be able to keep O2 at ambient levels, which is sufficient for the tank. Don't think your tank is bio-overloaded enough to really pose a O2 problem.

----------


## jeffteo

Cool, will keep the bubbler running in the sump to break the water surface to prevent surface film from forming. Don't know where all these film is coming from but I suspect is the freeze dried bloodworm.

----------


## vinz

Nope. Most planted tanks get this film. It's usually cleared with a skimmer. Some say it's protein, some say it's bacteria.

----------


## jeffteo

Most prob is protein which comes from the bloodworm. I noticed that It is lesser when I don't feed bloodworm.

With my overflow system, it should be skimmed off but it is still there. Most prob is due to the ball valve that is controlling the flow through the pipe.
The ball valve is fine tuned till the water is not gushing down the pipes trapping bubbles and creating brupping sound. Water is flowing in gently like a canister intake pipe. I can achieve surface agitation only with bubblers or power head.

----------


## Shadow

by the way what kind of substrate did you use? if you happen to use ADA soil then it is expected that your KH will be zero.

----------


## jeffteo

The tank is bare bottom. All plants are attached to DW or rock.

----------


## jeffteo

I tried dosing half a teaspoon of baking soda and tested the water after about 10-15 minutes but KH is still at 0 dKH. pH level stays the same at 6.5. If the pH of my tank is stable through out the day, it is really necessary to alter the KH?

----------


## Shadow

Then it should be ok. Singapore water kh is zero to begin with, I measure it before.

----------


## jeffteo

Could the driftwood be helping to keep the pH level stable since it is releasing tannin slowly. In my case stable acidic water.

----------


## vinz

Quite possibly your KH kit is dead. Try mixing some baking soda in a glass of tap water and test that.

----------


## jeffteo

Good idea, never thought of that...

----------

